# CDROM problems in 2.6

## jshaw523

I recently moved up to the 2.6 kernels in the gentoo-dev-sources tree.

I started with 2.6.0 and have since moved up to 2.6.1-rc2 because of the security issues.  I noticed when I first installed 2.6.0 (and nothing has changed with 2.6.1-rc2) that I was getting a lot of errors form hdc which is the DVD drive on my system. 

When I was playing DVD's or accessing CD's or DVD's I was getting this message:

```

hdc: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: packet command error: error=0x50

ATAPI device hdc:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Cannot read medium - incompatible format -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x02)

  The failed "Read Subchannel" packet command was:

  "42 02 40 01 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

```

I was also getting access errors periodically when I wasn't useing the DVD drive at all and it had no media in it (though the presence of media had no effect on the access error).

I looked at the ATA driver section of the kernel and decided I would enable multimode by default as it mentioned it would fix the packet command errors.  However, it did not fix the packet command errors and I was no longer able to play DVD's using mplayer because it couldn't read the device.  I then read about the hdc=ide-cd switch and tried using that.  The access errors I had been recieving were gone but I still couldn't play DVD's.  Now I have gone back to having multimode disabled but I still pass the ide-cd parameters.  I also still get the above error message filling my dmesg any time I access a DVD or CD or play a DVD.  Does anyone have an suggestions or know what might be wrong here?

John

----------

## jforman

try turning off dma (hdparm -d 0 /dev/<device>). i found that i was getting those errors when dma was enabled on something i didnt want it to be.

----------

## jshaw523

I tried that and I still got the errors.  Thanks for the suggestions though.

John

----------

## The Ennead

Sorry I can't be of any help other than to tell you that I also suffered from the same problem and tried all sorts of things to get rid of it to no avail. I posted about it and there are a few other similar posts around but no answers as yet, at least not that I found, you may be luckier and hopefully so. Anyway, I had quiet a few other probs as well and to cut a long story short I reinstalled and finished about 5 mins ago, this time using the 2.6.1_rc2 kernel from gentoo-dev-sources and I no longer have the problem. Whether this is the result of the new kernel or the full reinstall cracking the nut with a sledgehammer I don't honestly know.

Good luck though   :Smile: 

Sorry, forgot to mention, my post is here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120794&highlight= and my favourite guess of all the things I tried was that it might have something to do with some recent emerges of which cdrdao and similar were a part. I had previously had some warnings about atapi burning and scsi emulation for burning and had installed some of the stuff like cdrdao in the hope that might cure them. It was after that when the problem started.

----------

## jshaw523

Thanks for the words of encouragement:)  I am going to play around with a bunch of things and if all else fails I guess I'll just live with it, doesn't seam to be hurting anything really.... thing that makes me wonder is why it only happens on my regular DVD drive and not my CDRW drive... oh well.

I really does bother the hell out of me though...  I guess you know your a true geek when wierd errors from your DVD drive keep you up at night...heh.

----------

## LinuxTechnologies

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=39505

May or may not be related. Error message is almost identical to mine. Any findings you can contribute to the bug report are welcome.

----------

## foton2

hmmm   :Sad:   :Sad: 

I have the same problem.

I can mount cdrom, rip CDs (via cdparanoia) and so on.....   everything is OK

but when I want to use gnome-cd or grip I have problem.

Gnome cd warns me : Disk error and here is my /var/log/messages :

```

Mar 24 22:48:15 foton2 hdc: packet command error: error=0x54

Mar 24 22:48:15 foton2 ATAPI device hdc:

Mar 24 22:48:15 foton2 Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

Mar 24 22:48:15 foton2 (reserved error code) -- (asc=0x00, ascq=0x15)

Mar 24 22:48:15 foton2 The failed "Read Subchannel" packet command was:

Mar 24 22:48:15 foton2 "42 02 40 01 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

Mar 24 22:48:16 foton2 hdc: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

```

Kernel 2.6.3-gentoo-r1

----------

## wnreynolds

Well, I've been tearing my hair out about this one too, this was causing both a NEC 2500A and a NEC 3520 DVD/RW to fail. Movies would stutter, burns would fail etc etc. Both drives worked perfectly under windows. Didn't observe problems with cdroms. Figured the new IRQ system was the culprit, since the /usr/src/linux/Documentation/ide.txt says that timeouts are almost always caused by lost interrupts.

I tried everything, lots of different kernel cmdline arguments:

 enabled multimode in the kernel.

 Messing with the ACPI settings: acpi=noirq

 Messing with pci irq settings: pci=routeirq

 Moving to the scsi interface: hdc=scsi (this would cause machine to lockup).

 Following comments in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/cdrom/ide-cd.txt, tried hdc=noprobe hdc=cdrom and ide1=reset

 Extensive searching on the web, e.g. suse people are seeing this http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-linux/2003-Apr/2984.html

At some point along the line, I started booting single user to test the cd, and the problem seemed to be solved. Being stupid, I naturally assumed it

was the kernel parameters I was using at that instant in time. Sadly, the next time I rebooted, the errors came back. After more screwing around,

I realized the problem only occured after I started KDE. Aha.

I disabled KsCD and the problems went away. I start KsCD and my kernel error log fills up.

KsCD is evil. Terminate with extreme prejudice. I've submitted a bug report: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=97088

----------

## Krischi

 *wnreynolds wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I disabled KsCD and the problems went away. I start KsCD and my kernel error log fills up.
> 
> KsCD is evil. Terminate with extreme prejudice. I've submitted a bug report: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=97088

 

Thanks, man! You are my savior. I even bought a new drive beacuse of this, thinking that my 5-year old DVD drive was on the fritz, and was on the verge of blaming the mainboard. Unbelievable!

----------

